# Megg is Pregg... Broken Pee & Faint Lines Be Damned!



## Megg33k

But I can't pretend it doesn't exist anymore! FRER whispered a "yes" this morning! EEP!

My pictures are a bit crap... but it's all I can get. Hands shaking and whatnot!!! It came up within seconds... so, I can't pretend it's an evap or anything. OMG! I'm so excited right now! A few $Tree tests with somewhat questionable results... made me wonder, but there's no wondering! It's there... faint but THERE!

Dunno if you'll be able to see it... but OH confirms that there's no question of if it's there. I'll try and get a better pic later! EEP! :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: TO EVERYONE WAITING FOR THEIR :bfp:!

Pic:
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 621


----------



## mummykel1984

congrats hunni :) u've obviously caught ur lil beanie early :) xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

YAY!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee: So excited for you!!! Told you it's there!! :hugs:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

What day was :witch: due???


----------



## natasja32

OMG!OMG! Megg sweetie im so happy for you!!! Congrats!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Sweetie

Totally told you that last night hunny. So pleased for you big :hugs: and best wishes for a H&H 9 months to you hubby and your little one


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you!!! :)



jerseyshoregirl said:


> What day was :witch: due???

Uhm... I don't take your advice like I should. I'm due on Saturday... I'm okay with it though. Even if something happens, this proves to me that it absolutely CAN happen! But, I have a good feeling! :hugs:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Well CONGRATULATIONS! And I hope it's a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Mrsjelly

HUGE congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrie29

Yayyy!!!!!!!! i can so see it, congrats and lots of sticky dust coming your way!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :yipee: xx


----------



## Tulip

I told you it was there too!! Congratulations honey! xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Huge congratulations babe xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :)


----------



## trynitey

Congrats again! I still can't see anything, but I'm bad at stuff like that.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Aww that's wonderful Megg. Congrats & all the best for the months ahead. Fab news!!! Really pleased for you. I knew it would happen :) xx


----------



## Missy86

I have already say it but Yay, so pleased for you


----------



## sar35

yay how exciting well done xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Megg33k said:


> But I can't pretend it doesn't exist anymore! FRER whispered a "yes" this morning! EEP!
> 
> My pictures are a bit crap... but it's all I can get. Hands shaking and whatnot!!! It came up within seconds... so, I can't pretend it's an evap or anything. OMG! I'm so excited right now! A few $Tree tests with somewhat questionable results... made me wonder, but there's no wondering! It's there... faint but THERE!
> 
> Dunno if you'll be able to see it... but OH confirms that there's no question of if it's there. I'll try and get a better pic later! EEP! :happydance:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: TO EVERYONE WAITING FOR THEIR :bfp:!
> 
> Pic:

Congrats! I remember you from the TTC forums! Your BFP gives me a glimmer of hope. So I guess you can telll that DR to kiss your you know what!! Congrats again!


----------



## nicholatmn

Congrats!!! :happydance: I'm stalking the threads and congratulating you! lol


----------



## acbieri91904

Congrats big hugs for you i know ur excited woo hoo


----------



## Amos2009

I am so happy for you Megan- see- it CAN happen!!!! WHOOO HOOOOO :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Widger

Oh my god Megg! That is bloody brilliant news :yipee:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! *jumping up and down in my mind* Don't want to do it... can't take the chance of dislodging the wee little bugger! :)


----------



## WannaB

Doing the happy dance down under! Woohoooo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

See i fucking told you :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I fucking know you fucking told me! I'm fucking psyched! FUCK!


----------



## kstancook

Congrats!!!! YEAH, you deserve this!!!


----------



## Cobo76

Congrats again babe. So excited for you. Now you can bring all of your PMA and knowledge to 1st tri. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Megg33k said:


> I fucking know you fucking told me! I'm fucking psyched! FUCK!

Im fucking psyched too, i totally just want to jump up and fucking down coz you are pregg, but i also do not want to dislodge anything :rofl: i am mentally fucking jumping up and fucking down though for you :rofl::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin:


----------



## jess_smurf

yay !!! how many june babies now baby boom on its way x x


----------



## WannaB

Ha ha Im getting to be one worn out little Aussie girl running around posting huge congrats all over the place after you girly!!! Im so freakin wrapped this has happened!!!!!:happydance: Sending cow poo congrats your way!!!!:hugs:


----------



## nightkd

:rofl: At all the 'fucks'!!

HUGE Congrats!! :happydance::hugs::D

xxx


----------



## Mrs M.

wow! so happy for you xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hey megg, its definately there, congrats to you and kevin, don't be forgetting about me now when you disappear into first tri, come say hello when you get time, i'll be stalking you to see how your doing,xxxx


----------



## wait.and.see

Congrats hun! xo


----------



## Heather M

Awesome! Congrats! :)


----------



## EGGY#3

Awesome news girl!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Cobo76 said:


> Congrats again babe. So excited for you. Now you can bring all of your PMA and knowledge to 1st tri. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh, sweetie! I can bring PMA, but my knowledge is strictly TTC. I have no clue WTF I'm supposed to do now that I'm knocked up! I don't know anything about incubating a bean! EEP! Now I have to count on you girls to keep me sane when I'm all "ZOMG [insert thing that sounds terrible] happened to me just now! HELPS ME!" I'm good at PMA though! :happydance:

Sarah - I love all the 'fucks'... definitely don't jump up and down... no dislodging!!! Fuck, fuck, fuckity, fuck-fuck-fuck! Fuckin-aye!


----------



## Beltane

CONGRATS! I know how badly you've wanted this! Lots of sticky :dust: !!!!!!


----------



## im_mi

again, CONGRATS!!! :D :D :D so happy for you!


----------



## Liz2

YAY!!! Is it wrong that I am finding every thread I can to tell you congrats!! lol. This is freakin amazing and wonderful and all that shit rolled into one!! Congrats!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Megg! :)


----------



## MrsCrabs

congrats megg


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Megg33k

LOL Liz! I love that you're doing it! :hugs: Thank you!!!

Thanks, girls! Love you all!! :)


----------



## RaeEW89

Congrats hunny! Thats so exciting!


----------



## Lilaala

This is _awesome_ Megg!! *Congratulations!!* :dance:


----------



## Megg33k

RaeEW89 said:


> Congrats hunny! Thats so exciting!

Woah! Are you preg this cycle? How did I miss that??? OMG! That would be quite a beautiful gift from Kellan! :hugs: I cried when I saw your ticker!!!


----------



## tonyamanda

congrats again hun :hugs:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats Megg! :yipee: So happy to see you've caught your little beanie! Job well done!! I hope you have a wonderful, healthy, & happy 9 months! Enjoy!


----------



## Aaisrie

Megg I'm so pleased for you!! You SO deserve this, unbelievably so!! Hopefully I can join you soon, hopefully this is my month and then I might have to steal you as a bump buddy


----------



## ricschick

i dont see it but im crap so congrats hun xxxx


----------



## DiddyDons

Congrats x


----------



## Jasa1911

Congratulations babe xxx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!!!


----------



## calm

I was feeling a bit like a protagonist in the Emperor's New Clothes looking at your test, as much as looked and looked, I just couldn't see anything. Everyone was saying they could see it, so why couldn't I?

But today I was on the "big" computer, and I enlarged your picture (too much spare time on my hands huh?) and I could see parts of the pink link! So glad! (And so glad my eyes can see the same as everyone else's!)

So good luck! and may you have a very healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats again Meg- I am so happy for you. 

Keep well, and enjoy every minute xx


----------



## helen1234

chuffed for you hunni, well done xx


----------



## meldmac

Oh Megg this brought tears to my eyes when I saw you got your :bfp: I'm so happy for you. You so deserve this. Please send some of you :dust: my way too! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Aaisrie - You better!!!

calm - I'm glad your eyes are working. I'm sure it's all the fault of your eyes and none the fault of my SUPER FAINT LINE! LOL :hugs:

meldmac - SO MUCH :dust: to you!!!

Thank you all.. a ton! :hugs:


----------



## WANBMUM

Oh my god!!! WTF!!! I just seen a post of urs and seen 'megg is pregg' WOooooohoooooo! Soooo happy for you! Congratulations!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, hun! :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:happydance:*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS*:happydance:

Hope you have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9mths Meg.....with a super sticky bean:yipee:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## umm

WOW!! Congratulations!!:thumbup:
I have seen alot of your post and seen how you have helped so many ladies with advice I am so pleased you have got your bean!! :flower::flower:


----------



## _Hope_

Many many congratulations :happydance:


----------



## livbaybee1

omg hun congrats, how long had u been tryin?
i aint been on here much last couple weeks, was my bday last week was out alot for that n just aint rli been on ere, fort id pop on today see wots goin on and saw this post wooo , bet ur really happy , it looks good to me. Congrats chic mwah xoxox


----------



## Annamumof2

well done hun and congrats

how far do you think you are? i'm hoping for mine to be a BFP on the 23rd ive tested twice but people say its to early big hugs


----------



## DragonMummy

Come on Meggs, get another test peed on - I can't keep squinting at the early frers!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! x


----------



## Megg33k

DM - I'm away from home without my HPTs! I can't pee on a new one until tomorrow! I'm just worried my line will still suck! Lol! Although, apparently my morning sickness kicked in at precisely 4 weeks! :(


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww hope those bands keep working!!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsJD

:yipee: for MS, sorry but it's a fab sign your levels have gone up.

XXX


----------



## Ratfink

Congratulations Megg :happydance:


----------



## embojet

Congrats!


----------



## runnergrl

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldnt be happier for you, congrats!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Was hoping to update with super dark lines this morning, but I can't. They look just like the ones you've been squinting at for the last 4 days. I'm trying to tell myself that it's ok though. I'll show you the good lines when/if I ever get them!


----------



## LittleAurora

aww hun....I'm sure every thing is cool. have you been to the Drs yet?!


----------



## Megg33k

Nope! Not going until she's not going to look at me like I'm crazy when I fail their pregnancy test. I'm not doing it. I can't! I know if my 25mIU tests are barely saying anything, her 50mIU test's lips will be sealed. I'm doing it to myself. Unless a digi says "Pregnant"... I'm not doing a thing.


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...i completely understand and agree!! 

how do you feel?


----------



## Megg33k

I feel... uhm... my boobs hurts, I get stretchy cramps, twinges, my veins are all blue and sticking out (and gross), I'm nauseous more often than not, I'm hungry all the time, and I pee a lot... I've been spotting for 3 days, which makes me unhappy even though it's normal. I know that anything less than cramps and full on period is fine, but I would like it to stop. I don't really understand why the spotting happens... and I don't like things I don't understand.

Honestly, I feel pissed off and like I'm being denied my BFP... not a positive test... but the true BIG FAT POSITIVE! I want lines I can't deny, dammit! :(


----------



## LittleAurora

awww the other symptoms sound so possitive! It would be nice for the spotting to stop. And i know you will hate me for saying this....but

relax hon. try doing somthing that takes your mind of it? dont want you to drive yourself nuts!!

big loves xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I don't hate you for saying it! I know it's true. I'm just having a pity party over wanting my lines. It seems like such a simple request... especially at 14dpo.


----------



## dan-o

Oh hun, how confusing for you, hope you get a dark line soon.. sending you massive :hug: xxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

when are you due AF?


----------



## Megg33k

Most likely yesterday. I started using progesterone cream this cycle, so I don't know if my luteal phase was still only 12 days or not. If it was.. I was due yesterday. Yesterday was the height of my spotting. But, it's not looking anything like AF and there's not AF cramps involved. I've been through bleeding after a chemical, and it was heavy and painful and the tests were all negative by then. So, I don't THINK that's what's happening. But, I don't know. I guess if my LP is different this cycle, I have no idea when I was due on. Hmmph!


----------



## LittleAurora

oh bugger....can your Dr do a blood test so you know for sure?


----------



## LittleAurora

not sure thats not what i ment. I know your sure you got a possitive preg test. but it might give you a clearer insight to whats going on re the bleeding and the faint tests


----------



## Marisa08

Megg...they are getting any darker?


----------



## Megg33k

Marisa - No, they all look exactly the same. Not lighter, not darker. I don't know WTF is going on.

Aurora - I could, but I don't want her to look at me like she did with my chemical when the pee test was negative at her office. I'm not doing it. I can't go through that again. I'm just going to wait it out.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

When is :witch: due???


----------



## Megg33k

Yesterday I think. If my LP is still 12 days, she was due yesterday! If not, I don't know! :( I've spotted... but nothing like flow and nothing that looks like the consistency or amount of AF. 3-4 days of spotting and all it's amounted to was maybe 3-4 dime to quarter sized drops of blood on a liner. Only 1 per day... and I don't know if there was even a drop the first day. It's not been anything like AF. AF is heavy and clotty and disgusting. I would be in pain by now. I would feel the leaking sensation... like, if I cough or something with AF, I can feel a small gushing sensation. I can cough, sneeze, do a jig... nothing. It's basically just there when I wipe. I don't know what's going on, but I'm trying hard to just be calm!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh Megg so happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

PMA Megz!!!!!!! Test again in a few days, I know it's easier said than done... My doctor was the same as urs. Sometimes it just takes a few days for the HCG to rise, my sis didnt get her BFP for aaaages!!!! 

I'm excited 4 u!!!!!!!! *does an Irish jig* lol


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks Lizzie!!! :hugs:


----------



## livbaybee1

Test again in a few days hun n see what it says, rli happy for u tho :D yay


----------



## LittleAurora

how are you today megg?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sending you lots and lots of :hugs: to start your day!! Morning/afternoon soy bean!!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Aurora - I'm ok today!

Kari - Thank you, love!


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> Aurora - I'm ok today!
> 
> Kari - Thank you, love!

Did you test today love?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

You deserve those !lol. Yeah I"m with Nicole, you POAS??


----------



## Megg33k

Only sort of... lol. I tested with about a 6 hour hold and drank a ton of water before bed, and the test was $Tree. I can't even decide if there's a shadow on it... but I'm not concerned. I'm just feeding the addiction! LOL It wasn't a real "test"!

On one of my 1st Tri threads, one of the girls said that her friend takes 1 test. Even if the line is faint, she stops testing, because a line is a line. So, I'm liking her friend right now! :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> Only sort of... lol. I tested with about a 6 hour hold and drank a ton of water before bed, and the test was $Tree. I can't even decide if there's a shadow on it... but I'm not concerned. I'm just feeding the addiction! LOL It wasn't a real "test"!
> 
> On one of my 1st Tri threads, one of the girls said that her friend takes 1 test. Even if the line is faint, she stops testing, because a line is a line. So, I'm liking her friend right now! :)

YAY! So no more worrying then!? :D :happydance: yay!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yes, no more worrying love!!!:hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

Never worry again, promise!? You have to pinky promise (online)


----------



## hedgewitch

Hey Megg
glad to see your stil doing well girl, keep that PMA coming. and yes a line is a line!!!,xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

nicholatmn said:


> Never worry again, promise!? You have to pinky promise (online)

That's right I have to witness it to be official!!


----------



## nicholatmn

Pretty Sakura said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Never worry again, promise!? You have to pinky promise (online)
> 
> That's right I have to witness it to be official!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## ricschick

hun is there a chance you could have ovulated later? because im sure your test would have a darker line by now as its been 5 days since your 1st test? can we see the pics of the other tests? good luck x


----------



## Megg33k

Nicole & Kari - Just short of complete and utter nuclear :witch: fall out... no more worries. I'm done! What will be, will be. I know enough to realize that anything that is going to happen at this point... it's going to happen. If the eventual outcome is bad, then there's nothing I can do but wait. If it's good, then there's nothing I can do but wait. If I worry, it'll still turn out the exact same way! So, what's the use? Meh! YES! Pinky promise! *holds out pinky*

Nicole - Sometimes I have to have a breakdown before I can see how things really are. Last night was my breakdown. Sorry you had to see it, love! :hugs: You deserve better frienditude than my pissiness! Love you to pieces!

ricschick - They aren't better! You can ask the girls posting above you... lol. They saw, it's pretty unremarkable. I guess I can add one to this, but it's kind of silly. The line is still barely there, but its a freakin line, and that's all that matters. Or so I hear!

I'm going to keep updating my journal... maybe more like daily with how I feel! That's the goal at least. I'll move to the preg journals after I see a doctor next week, so long as no :witch: before that!

Oh, right... the crappy picture of a barely there line! Lemme get that! That's exciting, huh? LOL
 



Attached Files:







Camera 148 close up.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 191


----------



## MrsVenn

Megg!!! How did I miss this news?!!! Well done girl, you really deserve this!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, hun! When did you get yours?! :hugs: Congrats!


----------



## MrsVenn

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, hun! When did you get yours?! :hugs: Congrats!

Today :blush:

I'm feeling very cautious about it all but I've got everything crossed!! How's your OH? Mine's walking round like he's won the lottery, lol.


----------



## ricschick

hun i dont really see anything except maybe a shadow? are you definately sure when you ovulated?xx


----------



## Megg33k

MrsVenn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, hun! When did you get yours?! :hugs: Congrats!
> 
> Today :blush:
> 
> I'm feeling very cautious about it all but I've got everything crossed!! How's your OH? Mine's walking round like he's won the lottery, lol.Click to expand...

Well, CONGRATS to you! :hugs: Mine is pretty happy, but he "already knew." LOL Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Megg33k

ricschick said:


> hun i dont really see anything except maybe a shadow? are you definately sure when you ovulated?xx

It's ok! I didn't expect you to! It was slightly better in person and came up in about 2 seconds. My body doesn't process some things correctly (such as alcohol), so maybe it's similar with hormones. I've never really seen a truly positive OPK either. :shrug:

I'm sure about my ovulation date... both of them. Trust me, I've seen enough negative FRER's to know when there's a faint 2nd line. I've never seen even that much on one before.

Unless FRER's have come up with a way to make evaps show up immediately on 3 tests on 3 different days, then it's a line. LOL And, everyone keeps saying that a line is a line. That and the way I feel, I can't really draw any other conclusions. 

If it helps, this is from my thread in 1st Tri:



Hoolie said:


> megg
> 
> I didn't even get a faint postive until Saturday gone (DPO17). I'm due 24th June
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...anyone-trying-decide-home-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> The FRER is still showing up very faintly and the line is broken.
> 
> Alex

Check out the link! LOL I was surprised and happy! :)


----------



## Crypto1976

I cant see the line either hun, but good luck and hopefully it will get darker over the next few days. XXX


----------



## Megg33k

Crypto1976 said:


> I cant see the line either hun, but good luck and hopefully it will get darker over the next few days. XXX

It's ok! :hugs: Love you anyway!


----------



## jenny25

sweetie im sorry your confused by all this it must be truly upsetting i got a line slightly stronger line too today a shaddow of a line its driving me bonkers at the moment i dont know what too expect either i want to send you huge hugs xxxxx


----------



## wait.and.see

Maybe my screen is angled differently but i definately see the second line. 
Good luck hun, hoping your tests starts screaming at you rather than whispering very soon xo


----------



## Megg33k

Awww, thanks hun! I can see it very clearly in the pics on my screen too. In fact, I think there's only been maybe 3 people who can't. So, I would guess it's a screen thing. I'm usually the one who can't see lines for people... this is, as Nicole calls it, "Ninja Baby" paying me back in kind! LOL


----------



## nicholatmn

'Tis a ninja baby! :D


----------



## dan-o

Hi Megg :)

Perhaps it's the tests, have you tried a different brand or a digi? 
Or maybe go get your bloods drawn?

Your temps are still high, so everything still looks great for a possible BFP! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, dan-o! You must not be in the US! LOL If you were, you'd know that bloods are almost impossible to get here. They don't love us! And, they don't do bloods to confirm unless it's dire! If I go and don't get a positive pee test at the doc, she'll tell me come back in a week or two! :(


----------



## Crypto1976

I just read Hoolies post, it opened my eyes. Ditch the frers I say! X


----------



## tonyamanda

hi megg.. thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

yeah maybe try another test one you havemt used before?? i no with me that it takes longer for me to get a bfp on a test so maybe your the same as me. only getting faint lines as its taking longer to rise and get in to your systom. maybe try a digi then theres no denying it. good luck hun i realy hope you get your fat line soon! xx


----------



## dan-o

Megg33k said:


> Aww, dan-o! You must not be in the US! LOL If you were, you'd know that bloods are almost impossible to get here. They don't love us! And, they don't do bloods to confirm unless it's dire! If I go and don't get a positive pee test at the doc, she'll tell me come back in a week or two! :(

Damn those US docs!! :hissy: lol!!


----------



## Megg33k

I agree Crypto! Thanks! :)

Thanks, tonyamanda! :hugs: How are you and bean?

ricschick - When I test again, I think I'm using blue dye against my usual better judgment! I think it might be the way to go for me at this point. My digi told me where to shove it... but I didn't expect it to work with lines that light. It's 50mIU. So, it was just a waste of money! LOL I'll try my last digi when I know for sure that I'm getting the result I want! :)

dan-o - AMEN! :)


----------



## natasja32

I agree Megg try a different test. I can see the lines on your tests,so they are there. I hope with your next test the lines scream at you!.:haha: Sending you big :hugs: sweetie.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks Nat! :hugs:


----------



## BumpyCake

I swear I see that line Megg...and I can hardly ever see them. I know you want a nice juicy line...I hope you get one real soon. Thinking of you.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, BumpyCake! Thanks, hun! I know that a line is a line, so I'm done obsessing over it! I'm just happy to have a baby bean growing! :)

How's your bean doin?


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations! x


----------



## Megg33k

thank you!


----------



## happyface82

OMG just saw your post! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and looking forward to chatting to you in 1st trimester!!! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

yay! i am so glad that its sinking in a bit more for you now, megg.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs: to all!


----------



## mlyn26

I see it. cONGRATSXX


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## rihanna

wow meg 33k mine looks like yours!!! YAY !!! 

Mine is def there too and its also a FRER , i times it and everything! woohoo

well done! Have you been docs yet?xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Not yet! Calling tomorrow to schedule! :) Wooo! (for yours looking like mine!)

Congrats, sweetie!


----------



## quail

hi megg how you getting on any more tests or bloods yet?.xxx


----------



## runnergrl

Megg, we need an update!!:)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Check her journal!


----------



## Megg33k

Let me start this with the "long story short" version: My lines still exist, but they are still faint... looks like they always will be faint. Explanation below. I'm calling for an appointment with a midwife this morning. Will update with the date and time! :)

First of all... Thank you to Michelle (WannaB)! :flower: She has been a dear and made my freaking night!

https://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2413/z4ae54e457e34f.gif 

:rofl: ^^^ It looks like sparkly pee! (I still kind of act like I'm on a playground! :shy:)

Anyway! Low Specific Gravity Urine!

It means that I produce way too much urine all the time and it's always diluted. Holding it will only help minimally! The likely cause would be Diabetes Insipidus... which can be genetic (totally wouldn't know)! The symptoms are craving water/ice/ice water, increased drinking/thirst, increased urination, dehydration (and the symptoms that come with it). Its reasonably rare, only 1 in 25,000 gets it... which is about 270,000 world wide. It has nothing to do with sugar diabetes... nothing to do with blood or sugar actually! Its actually called "water diabetes" sometimes. Its caused usually by the body not producing vasopressin.

I definitely have those exact symptoms and have my entire life really. I was suspected diabetic at about 7 yrs old because of my water/urine habits... but my blood sugar was fine so it was written off. If only we'd known then! It also encompasses my inability to process alcohol!

Diuretics make me worse... so, I'm OFF caffeine forever. One thing that will help is Omega 3 Fish Oil... which is recommended in 900mg/day during pregnancy anyway. It's an anti-diuretic. So, I plan to start that tomorrow!

I have NO DOUBT that this is what I have. I have no doubt about why my lines are faint now. I have not a single worry about my pregnancy now! I'm on fucking :cloud9:, to be honest! I haven't stopped smiling since I read it! It's awesome to know what I have and that its okay. The most important thing is that I stay hydrated. So, no more withholding fluids for a better line... that just makes me worse and it's worse for Ninja Baby!

Michelle found this for me (the low specific gravity urine bit)... and I owe her BIG now! I never even thought to look! :happydance: for Michelle!


----------



## runnergrl

no YAY for you!!


----------



## Megg33k

No YAY for me? Why not? I'm happy to know what's wrong and why I'll never have a strong line. It puts any tiny little nuggets of "why?" to rest for me. Now I know, and I can go on with a relaxing, low stress pregnancy! :) I'm super happy!

Btw, 1st Midwife Appointment & Scan - Dec 1 @ 11:15am! 10+1 that day! Wooo!


----------



## mandaa1220

congrats hun xx :cloud9:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I give you a BIG YAY!


----------



## gina8177

Congrats Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :)


----------



## runnergrl

No no no I was saying YAY for you.. just came out wrong. I am SO HAPPY for you!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yay!


----------



## Megg33k

runnergrl said:


> No no no I was saying YAY for you.. just came out wrong. I am SO HAPPY for you!

Ya know, after I responded, I realized that might have been that case! :rofl: It's okay, I wasn't mad at you! :hugs: We Megan's gotta stick together! :happydance: And, thanks! :flower:


----------



## nurseh14

congrats!:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## PrayerfulHope

fantastic news about your pee! blood test in the works?


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... not that I'm aware of! LOL I called to set up the MW appointment and no one asked that I confirm the pregnancy or anything. They just scheduled me for my appointment on Dec 1 for a scan and whatnot.


----------



## Crypto1976

Do you not want to confirm it just for peace of mind? X


----------



## Megg33k

Crypto1976 said:


> Do you not want to confirm it just for peace of mind? X

Is there something other than HCG that I should be expecting to have register on every test I take? My MW seems to think that the 1st appt at 10 weeks with a scan at that time is good enough... Is there an issue with that? It seems pretty common from what I've been reading. And, who says I don't have peace of mind? I would never have posted a :bfp: announcement thread if I didn't feel confident in my situation. I'm sorry that my body might not work like most people's, but it doesn't make my tests any less valid, does it?

I'm not trying to be bitchy, but this is the 2nd time that you've come into my threads full of negativity. I'd just like to know what it is that I've done to you suddenly. :shrug:


----------



## im_mi

ahhhh meg im so glad you have an explanation as to why your lines were so faint :) you know, my doctor never asked to confirm my pregnancy either! it doesnt matter. YOU'RE PREGNANT!

OMGosh IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey! :hugs: I appreciate that! I don't think requiring a confirmation is so common really. I mean, I didn't specifically explain that my pee was broken when I called, but I didn't see any reason to! LOL Love ya!


----------



## Josiejo

Well done you. I'm really pleased for you ... I read your posts all the time, but don't always reply on the threads, I've also stalked your journal etc . I've always found your threads and advice insightful and so glad that you have your bfp. Congratulations and lots of love. Jo xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey! :hugs: Def speak up in my journal! I love stalkers so much! Much :dust: to you, sweetheart! I know what you've been through lately! FX'd for you! xx


----------



## gina8177

I'm also very happy for you... my good friend is due anytime now and she never ever got a strong line on a pee test. Her lines were so faint that only one nurse out of a bunch of nurses and doctors noticed it. I'm sorry that people are bringing negativity into such a happy time!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

No more negatism!!!!( I know that's not correct english, it was intentional)
Love you Megg!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Gina & Kari! As Kat Williams says, if you're not being hated on, you're doing something wrong.... If there's any haters out there looking for someone to hate, feel free to hate on me! :winkwink: Love & :hugs: to you both!


----------



## Josiejo

Thanks Megg. I can't understand anyone who isn't anything but happy for you. Will leave a message on your journal next time, promise xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks hun! I look forward to seeing you there! :hugs:


----------



## Crypto1976

Megg33k said:


> Crypto1976 said:
> 
> 
> Do you not want to confirm it just for peace of mind? X
> 
> Is there something other than HCG that I should be expecting to have register on every test I take? My MW seems to think that the 1st appt at 10 weeks with a scan at that time is good enough... Is there an issue with that? It seems pretty common from what I've been reading. And, who says I don't have peace of mind? I would never have posted a :bfp: announcement thread if I didn't feel confident in my situation. I'm sorry that my body might not work like most people's, but it doesn't make my tests any less valid, does it?
> 
> I'm not trying to be bitchy, but this is the 2nd time that you've come into my threads full of negativity. I'd just like to know what it is that I've done to you suddenly. :shrug:Click to expand...

Absolutely nothing, and frankly approach it however you want to. Personally I would find it hard to embark on a ten week wait without confirmation. If you have peace of mind thats alll that matters. 

I find myself wondering what advice you would give yourself to someone with this situation?

However, its not with bitchiness I ask this, it was with concern for you. I am not sure what my first post of negativity was exactly, I try to bring a bit of realism to the threads I post on, as in life I like a considered, balanced approach, but I accept on here a lot of people want to hear what they want to hear.

So yup my posts might not be everyones cup of tea, but I will give you my honest opinion and will not try to make the facts fit a situation. If this is interpreted as negatively so be it.

I wont be posting in your threads again.


----------



## tonyamanda

I personally think if you "feel" pregnant that even with a faint BFP like Meggs and mine then thats all we need.. I'm not having bloodtest till im about 8 weeks and im fine with that.. If theres any bleeding then by all means go have bloodtest and scans..


----------



## mightyspu

tonyamanda said:


> I personally think if you "feel" pregnant that even with a faint BFP like Meggs and mine then thats all we need.. I'm not having bloodtest till im about 8 weeks and im fine with that.. If theres any bleeding then by all means go have bloodtest and scans..

If only! I "feel" pregnant every month! darn symptoms! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi Megg

I've been reading through and I can sort of see what Crypto is saying - I don't think she's having a go, it's just that nobody else has actually asked about confirming the pregnancy and in her opinion that would be the next thig to do. And I have to agree- your lines are so faint and normally should be getting stronger and stronger. I know you have put it down to this thing with your pee but you haven't actually been diagnosed and you said yourself it's rare. I just think Crypto was trying to help because if there IS something "wrong" that is causing your lines to be so faint then caught early it might not be an issue. 

And I am surprised by you as well - you're normally so open minded and like to see every side of the argument - surely that should be the case in your own thread hun, rather than just listening to all the positives. I mean, if nobody had pointed out to Crypto the possible negatives she never would have known about her ectopic until it was possibly too late - maybe that's why she is being so mega rational. it saved her life didn't it?

However like you say a line is a line. And I wish you all the best - you could well be cooking another forum guru in there!


----------



## Megg33k

Crypto - The honest advice I would give in the situation is that once you see a line, you don't really need to keep testing. I only tend to not follow the rule because of the stupid POAS addiction. 

I would be glad to confirm it if my MW had asked me to... but she didn't. I don't see any reason to ask her to when my appointment is in 4.5 weeks. Which brings me to it not being a 10 week wait. I'll be 10 weeks at the time of my appointment. I'm over half way there. I can surely wait a month. If I had anything out of the ordinary happen... bleeding, pain, etc... then I would certainly attend to it ASAP.

Its not that everyone else is saying what I want to hear. I'm not really concerned with what they're saying either... no offense everyone. I appreciate the "congrats" and whatever, but it doesn't have anything to do with how I view my situation. If you were truly concerned about something medical, you could have PM'd me about it.

DM - It's not that I don't know it could be coming from a good place... It's other things that lead me to my assessment. And, the post sounded a lot more mocking than concerned. Her post had no medical relevance... She said I needed peace of mind. I'm pretty okay with my current peace of mind though.

While I haven't been diagnosed with the pee thing... I really can't be at this time. The test requires a good degree of dehydration, and that's not really something I should be doing. So, the best I can get at this time is my own diagnosis. By rare, I mean 1 in 25,000... so, rare-ish... but not unheard of, and definitely can be hereditary... which I'll never know since I'm adopted. And, it wasn't a diagnosis that just made me feel better about my lines. I cried when I read the description, because it described my entire life. It explains why I had diabetes symptoms without the blood sugar. It explains why I don't process alcohol. It explains why I crave ice and water almost constantly. It explains why I pee all the time even when I haven't been drinking anything. And, it seems to explain why lines on my OPKs (and even HPTs) might be shit. And having the parts that don't deal with test lines explained is far more important to me than the test lines. Anything that can tell me why I don't process alcohol (when I've never found an explanation before) is pretty much tops in my book. I can't expect the internet to know these things about me... but I didn't decide I should have the pee thing because it made my tests okay. It was more the fact that it made my entire life make sense. And, I've never incorrectly diagnosed myself. Everything has always been backed up by a doc later. Even when I was the only one who was sure I didn't have PCOS and had several people insisting I did... I was right and the treatment made me hypoglycemic.

If I had never gotten any line at all.. I would definitely not be sitting around here. But, I've gotten at least a faint line on just about every test I've taken. I know symptoms don't necessarily mean anything... but the months that I've had symptoms and not been pregnant.. the symptoms are horrid and constant. This time... they come and go. I know when I imagine things, it's not like this. I don't only imagine it sometimes. This month is just different. I wish I could explain why I'm not worried... I'm just not. If something goes terribly wrong, then I guess the joke will be on me. If not though, I'll be pretty happy I didn't worry for weeks and weeks when I could have been enjoying myself.

Maybe I'm overly sensitive because of hormones. Maybe it's because I have to wake up every morning and defend myself. I don't know. It's just when someone as neurotic as myself tries to relax, it's pretty unpleasant to be shaken out of it every time I wake up. 

If it counts, I could tell that your post came from a good place! :) Thank you for your concern and explanation. If anything goes wonky, I will definitely act very quickly. I just don't know that I truly have any reason to be concerned at this time. The appointment is only 4.5 weeks away... it's not that long. Thanks again for approaching me in a nice way though. :hugs: I also hope I'm cooking a future forum guru... who happens to be a ninja. :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

Crypto1976 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crypto1976 said:
> 
> 
> Do you not want to confirm it just for peace of mind? X
> 
> Is there something other than HCG that I should be expecting to have register on every test I take? My MW seems to think that the 1st appt at 10 weeks with a scan at that time is good enough... Is there an issue with that? It seems pretty common from what I've been reading. And, who says I don't have peace of mind? I would never have posted a :bfp: announcement thread if I didn't feel confident in my situation. I'm sorry that my body might not work like most people's, but it doesn't make my tests any less valid, does it?
> 
> I'm not trying to be bitchy, but this is the 2nd time that you've come into my threads full of negativity. I'd just like to know what it is that I've done to you suddenly. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely nothing, and frankly approach it however you want to. Personally I would find it hard to embark on a ten week wait without confirmation. If you have peace of mind thats alll that matters.
> 
> I find myself wondering what advice you would give yourself to someone with this situation?
> 
> However, its not with bitchiness I ask this, it was with concern for you. I am not sure what my first post of negativity was exactly, I try to bring a bit of realism to the threads I post on, as in life I like a considered, balanced approach, but I accept on here a lot of people want to hear what they want to hear.
> 
> So yup my posts might not be everyones cup of tea, but I will give you my honest opinion and will not try to make the facts fit a situation. If this is interpreted as negatively so be it.
> 
> I wont be posting in your threads again.Click to expand...

i completely agree and also got attacked for asking a suggesting the same thing.


----------



## polo_princess

Ok ladies no more in here please, can we not drag problems and disputes from another thread over into another.

If you have any problems with posts please report them to admin so we can deal with them accordingly.

Thanks :)


----------



## MrsJD

:hugs: and sending you loads of :dust:

XXXXX


----------



## grneyednurse

agreed


----------



## Megg33k

That would be fab! Honestly! It would be nice to not dread opening my own BFP Announcement thread.

And, I would just like to answer all possible questions by saying that I'm doing as my MW directs me to do. It seems medically sound until I have reason to do otherwise.

If anything else bothers me, you can be sure that I will simply ignore it like it doesn't exist.

MrsJD - Thanks & LOVE your avatar! Every time I see him, it makes my day better! You should start spamming my journal just for more Gerard Butler!


----------



## Megg33k

I just wanted to say publicly that I received a PM from Crypto, and she explained that I had misunderstood her intent. I expressed that I had misunderstood her and apologized for overreacting. Again, Crypto, I'm very sorry that I did not understand your true intent. I appreciate your concern. Thank you!


----------



## carrieanne

i just want to say im sooo glad this is sorted it upset me that feeling were running high we are here to support each other life is hard enough. megg i wish you all the luck your so strong i would be a mess and pma all the way honey xxx


----------



## somedaymama

Hi Megg I just read your 19 page thread b/c I read the last page and was confused...lol. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say congrats! and I hope your appointment goes well next month! Also, I noticed that you live in Peoria--I'm in Springfield, IL so we're only about an hour apart. :)


----------



## Megg33k

carrieanne said:


> i just want to say im sooo glad this is sorted it upset me that feeling were running high we are here to support each other life is hard enough. megg i wish you all the luck your so strong i would be a mess and pma all the way honey xxx

Thanks! I meant to post that sooner, but I've been sleeping about 12 hours a day right now and my memory has ceased to function... So, it's hard sometimes. The delay was un-intentional. :)

Somedaymama - Springfield, eh? I used to live in Springfield. I lived on something named after a tree.. uhm... 217 E. Pine! LOL I had to actually check the Ameren CILCO site, as it still lists all the addresses that we've been billed at! :rofl: I said my memory was going! I go through Springfield every few weeks to see my family! :) Very cool! Thanks, btw! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

it's a small, small world! :headspin:


----------



## Lou

congratulations darling!! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, hun! :hugs:


----------



## baileybram

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey! Same to you! :hugs:


----------



## freefalling

morning... just sending a hello!! How are things? missing reading your diary :O(

Oli x


----------



## XxxIM08-09xxX

Congratulations and good luck with the remainder of your pregnancy


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! :)


----------

